# Well well well....



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

I'm here.....Thats right. Who missed me?


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Death2u welcome and enjoy your stay bud


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I know I did. How are things d2u? Your old buddy Sinister aka Helspont here. Wasn't sure if I told you about the name change here, but it is I!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey! Glad you finally made it.


----------



## The Shape (Apr 14, 2004)

What took you so long? Did ya get lost?


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

Getting lost ontop of working 10 hours a day really brings a person down. Thanks for the welcome everyone.


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Your very welcome! Enjoy your days off you need it.


----------

